# Detroit is Awesome



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Detroit has a huge amount to offer paddlesports
- much more than first meets the eye 

Perhaps this will change your mind
A little video snippet from Crains Detroit Business 

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1431563991?bctid=1127803413

( it's worth the wait , trust me)

*Detroit Heritage River Water Trail* is the only one 
developed by both Canada & the United States.

www.mac-web.org/Projects/assets/DHRWT/2006%2008%2001%20HWT%20Final%20Poster.pdf
-
-


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice video. I usually load up my canoe and head up north or to one of the western metroparks. I have never paddled downriver but now I'm going to check it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------

